# Bad week for the Yankees



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

What a bad week for the Yankees I'd say. Losing their announcer of over 50 years in Bob Sheppard Monday, then losing "The Boss" George Steinbrenner of a massive heart attack yesterday. I'm sure there are some fans who could care less about the Yankees, but you have to feel some compassion for the team this week.

http://newyork.yankees.mlb.com/news..._id=12229350&vkey=news_nyy&fext=.jsp&c_id=nyy

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/news/tributes/obit_bob_sheppard.jsp


----------

